# HDTV for 60k. Please help asap, plan to buy tomorrow



## aaronbrako (Sep 8, 2012)

1. Budget.
60k

2. Viewing distance.
9-10 feet

3. Sources/inputs such as HD DTH/consoles/stand-alone media players etc.
STB (will soon switch to a HD stb), PC via HDMI / network . iPhone via DLNA

4. Preference for plasma TV/LCD TV/LED-LCD TV.
LED

5. Preference for brands.
none

6. Willing to purchase it from the grey market?
no

7. Ambient lighting conditions of the room.
Corner of the house with glass on 3 sides, but can use darker curtains if needed.

8. Any other feature you are looking for such as 3D support on the HDTV, DLNA capabilities etc.
DLNA, WiFi, good apps. 3D not needed.

I've narrowed my choices down to the Samsung 40" ES5600 and Sony EX650. Please explain to me the pros/cons of each of them, I'm very confused.


----------



## randomuser111 (Sep 8, 2012)

If USB playback (wide file format support) is crucial to you get the Samsung. Otherwise get the EX650 it has the best PQ in that range and also has better Internet features + extended warranty is much cheaper in Sony than Samsung.


----------



## aaronbrako (Sep 8, 2012)

randomuser111 said:


> If USB playback (wide file format support) is crucial to you get the Samsung.


Could you tell me which formats the Sony does not play that the Samsung does ?
Will this format support also affect playback via other modes of input ?

Also, does any one have any idea of support for something like XBMC / Plex for either of these ? Otherwise, how would I normally go about playing content from my PC easily


----------



## randomuser111 (Sep 8, 2012)

^
No only USB. Sony won't play mkv files. There is a workaround for it though. See here

*www.hifivision.com/television/26438-how-play-mkv-file-sony-bravia-led-tv-guide.html

XBMC/Plex will be supported on both.


----------



## aaronbrako (Sep 8, 2012)

randomuser111 said:


> ^
> No only USB. Sony won't play mkv files. There is a workaround for it though. See here
> 
> How to play mkv file on Sony Bravia LED tv-a guide
> ...



So let me get this straight. The Sony has better PQ, better extended warranty and the apps/internet features are better too. Also, its cheaper. Is the only downside the fact the WiFi dongle is sold separately ? (which wont matter to me coz the tv is right next to my router)


----------



## randomuser111 (Sep 8, 2012)

^
You could say so, Yes.


----------



## aaronbrako (Sep 8, 2012)

randomuser111 said:


> ^
> You could say so, Yes.


Im trusting you, even with that Sony avatar. You'd better not dissappoint me


----------



## randomuser111 (Sep 8, 2012)

aaronbrako said:


> Im trusting you, even with that Sony avatar. You'd better not dissappoint me



Sure buddy. When you see both sets side by side, you'll realize I was right


----------



## aroraanant (Sep 12, 2012)

I suggest you to get 40ES5600, or try to search for Samsung 40D5500, if you can find it then you will be able to buy it for 55k easily


----------

